# Substrate for Heminathus (HC)



## Notator (29 Oct 2012)

Hiya, I'm planning a new 'scape and I'd like to have a "bay" carpeted by Heminathus.
The bulk of my substrate currently is moler clay (courtesy of Bonsai shop just down my road!)

I'm after recommendations for something finer to "hold" this pesky HC, and suggestions on the depth
of whatever finer substrate you guys recommend...

Hope you can help, thanks...


----------



## clonitza (30 Oct 2012)

The heavier ones hold the HC roots better, aim for 0.2-1mm quartz/volcanic soils.


----------



## Notator (30 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that - makes perfect sense...
Any suggestions on what depth of it I would need on top of my clay please?

And at the risk of being even more cheeky...any suggestions on suitable brands/names I could look for?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## clonitza (30 Oct 2012)

You don't really need clay beneath the soil, just add fertilizers daily and CO2 (required) to your tank.
Regarding the depth, if you use some fine tweezers to plant it, at least 1" will do, you can go for more if you make a slope. Anyway it can grow in less, actually in my tank it developed also where the soil (fine sand) is less than 1/4" deep, you can see that in my journal. 
Regarding the quartz brand you can choose any if you like the color/texture, none are better than others in regard of plant growth.


----------



## Notator (30 Oct 2012)

????????????????
!

Thanks very much, most helpful!
Jerry


----------

